# Geforce 8800 TV Out

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich bin vor kurzem von einer Nvidia 6800 auf eine 8800 umgestiegen. Jetzt funktioniert TV out meiner xorg.conf nicht mehr, weil ja der TV Ausgang nun der dritte Monitor ist.Wie kann ich das aendern, das der erste und der dritte Monitor angesprochen und der zweite TFT Monitor ignoriert wird.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout[0]"

        Screen  0       "Screen[0]"

        Screen  1       "Screen[1]"     LeftOf          "Screen[0]" # LeftOf,RightOf

        Option          "Xinerama"      "off" # on,off

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xawtv"

EndSection

Section "Extensions" # Die Unterstützung für den Alpha-Kanal

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"      # tv-karten

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"         # Double buffer extension

        Load  "freetype"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xawtv"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xdtv"

###weitere

#        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

#        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

#        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

#        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/freevo/fonts/"

#        FontPath     "

#        FontPath     ""

#        FontPath     ""

#        FontPath     ""

EndSection

Section "Extensions" # Die Unterstützung für den Alpha-Kanal

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"      # tv-karten

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"         # Double buffer extension

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "v4l" 

        Load  "v4l2" 

        Load  "bitmap"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

        Option          "Buttons"               "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor[0]"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        Option    "DPMS"  "true" #für acpi Stromsparmodus ?

        HorizSync 32-79

        VertRefresh 60-75

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Dev[0]"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV40 [GeForce 6800 GT]"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip"        "True"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option      "AGPFastWrite"          "True"

        Option      "AGPMode"               "8"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "DigitalVibrance" "1"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"    

EndSection

Section "Device"

Identifier  "Videocard0"

Driver      "nvidia"

VendorName  "Chaintech"

BoardName   "nVidia GeForce 4 MX 440"

Option      "RenderAccel" "1"

# TV Out Setup

#Option      "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

#Option      "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

#Option      "TVOverScan" "0.6"

#Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "TV" # Add this if you're having problems

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen[0]"

        Device          "Dev[0]"

        Monitor         "Monitor[0]"

        DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

                #Modes    "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                 Modes  "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1280x720" 

"1152x864" "1088x612" "1024x768" "960x600" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

                #Modes   "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                 Modes  "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1280x720" 

"1152x864" "1088x612" "1024x768" "960x600" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                #Modes   "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                 Modes  "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1280x720" 

SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                #Modes   "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                 Modes  "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864" "1088x612" "1024x768" "960x600" "800x$

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes  "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864" "1088x612" "1024x768" "960x600" "800x6$

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     32

                #Modes  "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                 Modes  "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864" "1088x612" "1024x768" "960x600" "800x$

   EndSubSection

EndSection

### TVOut 

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "Monitor[1]"

        ModelName "PAL TV"

        VendorName "SONY"

        VertRefresh 60

        HorizSync 30-50

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Dev[1]"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Option         "RenderAccel"           "True"

        Option         "EnablePageFlip"        "True"

        Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option         "AGPFastWrite"          "True"

        Option         "AGPMode"               "8"

        Option         "NoLogo"                "on"

        Option         "ConnectedMonitor"      "Monitor[1]"

        BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

        Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen[1]"

        Device          "Dev[1]"

        Monitor         "Monitor[1]"

        DefaultDepth    24

   Subsection      "Display"

        Depth           24

        Modes           "1024x768"

        ViewPort        0 0

   EndSubsection

EndSection
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Oct 21, 2007 12:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mit der alten GraKa habe ich immer auf dem Fernseher die Ausgaben des PC gesehen. Das fing schon beim Booten an. Mit der neuen habe ich das nicht. TV Out funktioniert allerdings unter WindowsXP.

----------

## xraver

Funktioniert es denn mit nvidia-settings?

Bei meiner 8800er lief es damit. Manuelle Config hab ich selbst noch nicht angetestet.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Funktioniert. Allerdings nur mit dem aktuellen Treiber 

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Allerdings kann ich mit diesem Treiber nicht mehr Anno 1701 spielen. Ich muß also eine andere Lösung finden. Mit der durch nvidia-settings generierten xorg.conf habe ich standardmäßig das Bild auf dem TV (mit Treiber 100.14.09). Kann man da etwas drehen?

```
olaf@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf-tvinview-o.k.-18.10.2007

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@localhost)  Sa 11. Aug 14:27:54 CEST 2007

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "CMO CMC 17 AD"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

    ModeLine       "1280x1024" 135.0 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

    ModeLine       "1280x960" 129.9 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 -hsync +vsync

    ModeLine       "1280x800" 83.5 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -hsync +vsync

    ModeLine       "1152x864" 108.0 1152 1216 1344 1600 864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

    ModeLine       "1024x768" 78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

    ModeLine       "800x600" 49.5 800 816 896 1056 600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

    ModeLine       "640x480" 31.5 640 656 720 840 480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

    ModeLine       "nvidia-auto-select" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

    ModeLine       "768x576" 45.5 768 808 888 1008 576 577 580 602 -hsync +vsync

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: builtin, VertRefresh source: builtin

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "TV-0"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1280x1024_75 +0+0; CRT: 1280x960 +0+0; CRT: 1280x800 +0+0; CRT: 1152x864 +0+0; CRT: 1024x768 +0+0; CRT: 800x600 +0+0; CRT: 640x480 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Videocard1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "TV: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Liegt das vielleicht an 

```
Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection
```

----------

